# Reba McEntire & Boyfriend Positive For Covid.  Both Vaccinated



## win231 (Aug 7, 2021)

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/reba-mcentire-rex-linn-covid-19-vaccinated-130301954.html


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 7, 2021)

How sick are they?


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 7, 2021)

Country star Reba McEntire is urging everyone to “stay safe” following her battle with COVID-19.

This week, the _Reba _actress explained on a TikTok live stream that she and her boyfriend, _Young Sheldon _star Rex Linn, had tested positive for the virus despite being vaccinated.

"I just want to say one thing: this has been a hard year and it's getting rougher again," she said. "You guys, please stay safe. Wear your mask. Do what you have to do. Stay home."

Though McEntire had planned to return to the stage later this year, she shared that it may not be in the cards due to the rapidly spreading delta variant, which is more contagious than the original strain of COVID-19. Across the United States, cases are rising once again, especially in low vaccination areas.

“Spikes are going everywhere right now ... and it's all over the country, this new variant," McEntire explained. "We have plans right now to go back on tour in January, February and March. We have plans of being with Brooks & Dunn at Caesars in the first two weeks, almost three weeks of December, but we don't know if that's going to go."

It was just in July that McEntire returned to the Grand Ole Opry for a packed show. Sharing a photo of the crowd, she wrote on Instagram at the time, “It was great to be back on stage at the @opry with a live audience for the #4thofjuly!”

While vaccines still provide the best protection against COVID-19, breakthrough cases do happen.

Dr. Esther Choo, professor of emergency medicine at Oregon Health and Science University, explained to Yahoo Finance, “There’s a lot of talk about how people are getting COVID anyway, even though they’re vaccinated, and that is true and that is expected because there’s no vaccine that’s 100% all the time. So we are seeing these breakthrough cases. Many of them are asymptomatic, totally without symptoms, and they’re getting tested as part of contact tracing or other screening so that they can go on to certain activities or they have very mild symptoms.”

The above is copied from the link win provided.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 8, 2021)

I take it that she is vaccinated and covid positive but not hospitalised.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2021)

Lots of people who are vaccinated would probably test positive. So what? The virus will probably make them sick for a few days, or maybe have no symptoms at all. But they won't die from it. The vaccine apparently works against the Delta variant also.

When it comes down to it, most of us are probably walking germ factories, with all kinds of nasty things in our bodies, being spread every time we sneeze or cough, or even talk. But we don't even know about them, because we've been vaccinated against the worst of the lot.  

I wonder how many people on this forum are actually still not vaccinated. I have a feeling that we all, or nearly all, have been vaccinated, many forum members have left this topic because they know they are protected and are sick of discussing it, and some people are just keeping the argument going endlessly for reasons I cannot fathom.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2021)

Well, it's a good thing that they were vaccinated, or they might be in a hospital hooked up to a ventilator....or worse.  They are wise for getting their vaccinations against this deadly coronavirus.



> *Breakthrough cases** — COVID-19 infections that occur in people who have been fully vaccinated against the virus — are rare*, but possible and expected, as the vaccines are not 100 percent effective in preventing infections. Still, vaccinated people who test positive will likely be asymptomatic or experience a far milder illness than if they were not vaccinated. *The majority of deaths from COVID-19, around 98 to 99 percent, are in unvaccinated people.*



https://people.com/health/reba-mcentire-boyfriend-rex-linn-caught-covid-despite-being-vaccinated/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> The above is copied from the link win provided.


Thank you!  The OP must have been in a big hurry to just stick a link in his message with no words explaining anything.  Personally, I don't click on links without comment from the poster.


----------



## win231 (Aug 8, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Lots of people who are vaccinated would probably test positive. So what? The virus will probably make them sick for a few days, or maybe have no symptoms at all. But they won't die from it. The vaccine apparently works against the Delta variant also.
> 
> When it comes down to it, most of us are probably walking germ factories, with all kinds of nasty things in our bodies, being spread every time we sneeze or cough, or even talk. But we don't even know about them, because we've been vaccinated against the worst of the lot.
> 
> I wonder how many people on this forum are actually still not vaccinated. I have a feeling that we all, or nearly all, have been vaccinated, many forum members have left this topic because they know they are protected and are sick of discussing it, and some people are just keeping the argument going endlessly for reasons I cannot fathom.


Yes, any information that doesn't match your opinion is "Just keeping the argument going."
How dare anyone post it!


----------



## win231 (Aug 8, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thank you!  The OP must have been in a big hurry to just stick a link in his message with no words explaining anything.  Personally, I don't click on links without comment from the poster.


It's a free country.  You're not forced to click on any links.


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 8, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Lots of people who are vaccinated would probably test positive. So what? The virus will probably make them sick for a few days, or maybe have no symptoms at all. *But they won't die from it*. The vaccine apparently works against the Delta variant also.
> 
> When it comes down to it, most of us are probably walking germ factories, with all kinds of nasty things in our bodies, being spread every time we sneeze or cough, or even talk. But we don't even know about them, because we've been vaccinated against the worst of the lot.
> 
> I wonder how many people on this forum are actually still not vaccinated. I have a feeling that we all, or nearly all, have been vaccinated, many forum members have left this topic because they know they are protected and are sick of discussing it, and some people are just keeping the argument going endlessly for reasons I cannot fathom.


*"But they won't die from it"

Its a fact that some fully vaccinated have died from Covid. So stating they won't die from it is false.  *


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2021)

win231 said:


> It's a free country.  You're not forced to click on any links.


Of course I don't, now tell me something I don't know.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> *"But they won't die from it"
> 
> Its a fact that some fully vaccinated have died from Covid. So stating they won't die from it is false.  *





> About 99.999% of fully vaccinated Americans have not had a deadly Covid-19 breakthrough case, CDC data shows​More than 99.99% of people fully vaccinated against Covid-19 have not had a breakthrough case resulting in hospitalization or death, according to the latest data from the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.
> 
> The data highlights what leading health experts across the country have highlighted for months: Covid-19 vaccines are very effective at preventing serious illness and death from Covid-19 and are the country's best shot at slowing the pandemic down and avoiding further suffering.
> 
> ...



https://www.cnn.com/2021/07/31/heal...breakthrough-hospitalization-death/index.html


----------



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2021)

win231 said:


> Yes, any information that doesn't match your opinion is "Just keeping the argument going."
> How dare anyone post it!



Win, it sounds more and more like you're running out of ammunition in your ongoing war against logic.  You've got it totally wrong; keeping a silly argument going just because you love to argue has nothing to do with whether it matches my opinion or not.  Of course you have the right to post any nonsense you want.

But it's not harmless; it's a dangerous argument, which has been responsible for umpteen unnecessary deaths, because some people are naive enough to be influenced by it. And it is my understanding that at least some of the biggest anti-vaxxers on this forum have received the vaccine themselves.

All of the statistics show the same thing: that the vaccine is amazingly effective, and the overwhelming majority of those who are desperately sick, or have died, were not vaccinated. 

Becky, how many vaccinated people have died from Covid?  What is your source?  

And how many unvaccinated people have died of this disease?

So, instead of saying Reba Mcentire and boyfriend  won't die from it, how about saying, "They are very, very, very, very unlikely to die from it?"  Would you agree with that?


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 8, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2021/07/31/heal...breakthrough-hospitalization-death/index.html


Thanks for the link backing up my statement, "*Its a fact that some fully vaccinated have died from Covid. So stating they won't die from it is false.*

" 6,239 hospitalizations and *1,263 deaths.*" 

I didn't think a link was necessary considering how many articles have been posted in the Coronavirus Disease thread involving breakthrough cases.


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 8, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Win, it sounds more and more like you're running out of ammunition in your ongoing war against logic.  You've got it totally wrong; keeping a silly argument going just because you love to argue has nothing to do with whether it matches my opinion or not.  Of course you have the right to post any nonsense you want.
> 
> But it's not harmless; it's a dangerous argument, which has been responsible for umpteen unnecessary deaths, because some people are naive enough to be influenced by it. And it is my understanding that at least some of the biggest anti-vaxxers on this forum have received the vaccine themselves.
> 
> ...


"
Becky, how many vaccinated people have died from Covid?  What is your source? 

_That's not the point. the point was you were stating misinformation._ *"But they won't die from it"*

And how many unvaccinated people have died of this disease? 

_Again not the point. Point was you were stating misinformation._ *"But they won't die from it"*

So, instead of saying Reba Mcentire and boyfriend  won't die from it, how about saying, "They are very, very, very, very unlikely to die from it?"  Would you agree with that?

_No but I would and do agree that its unlikely. Not that its, *very, very, very, very* unlikely. Were not through this Covid yet Sunny and with more variants popping up we don't know yet the outcome or how well the vaccine's will hold up against those or if in time more and more vaccinated will die._


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Thanks for the link backing up my statement, "*Its a fact that some fully vaccinated have died from Covid. So stating they won't die from it is false.*
> 
> " 6,239 hospitalizations and *1,263 deaths.*"
> 
> I didn't think a link was necessary considering how many articles have been posted in the Coronavirus Disease thread involving breakthrough cases.



And _my _point was that is was _extremely _low amount.


> Divide those severe breakthrough cases by the total* fully vaccinated* population for the result: less than 0.004% of fully vaccinated people had a breakthrough case that led to hospitalization and *less than 0.001% of fully vaccinated people died* from a breakthrough Covid-19 case.


----------



## win231 (Aug 8, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Win, it sounds more and more like you're running out of ammunition in your ongoing war against logic.  You've got it totally wrong; keeping a silly argument going just because you love to argue has nothing to do with whether it matches my opinion or not.  Of course you have the right to post any nonsense you want.
> 
> But it's not harmless; it's a dangerous argument, which has been responsible for umpteen unnecessary deaths, because some people are naive enough to be influenced by it. And it is my understanding that at least some of the biggest anti-vaxxers on this forum have received the vaccine themselves.
> 
> ...


If I'm responsible for causing "umpteen unnecessary deaths," you should file a police report, since you're a.....caring, compassionate & educated individual.  I'll be happy to PM my name & address so they'll know where to find me.
Don't you want to save lives?


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 8, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> And _my _point was that is was _extremely _low amount.


I'm sure it was however extremely low isn't zero is it?  So *"But they won't die from it" is still a false statement. And your link backed up that fact with "1,263 deaths"*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> I'm sure it was however extremely low isn't zero is it?  So *"But they won't die from it" is still a false statement. And your link backed up that fact with "1,263 deaths"*


My link stated that only 0.0001% of people *fully vaccinated* died. I never said it was zero, did I Becky? My post simply showed how extremely low the death of a vaccinated person was. What are you attempting to argue here?


----------



## Ladybj (Aug 8, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Win, it sounds more and more like you're running out of ammunition in your ongoing war against logic.  You've got it totally wrong; keeping a silly argument going just because you love to argue has nothing to do with whether it matches my opinion or not.  Of course you have the right to post any nonsense you want.
> 
> But it's not harmless; it's a dangerous argument, which has been responsible for umpteen unnecessary deaths, because some people are naive enough to be influenced by it. And it is my understanding that at least some of the biggest anti-vaxxers on this forum have received the vaccine themselves.
> 
> ...


Just chiming in a bit.  I read that vax people may have to get the booster shot because the Vaccine may not help with the Delta...  Also vax people have to start wearing mask in certain places here in the Northeast.  The vaccines are new to the medical community and they are learning as they go along. I know several people that has not been vax and had a mild case of Covid.  Everyone's immune system is different. People with underlying conditions and get Covid has it the hardest..jmo.   I pray everyone stay safe.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 8, 2021)

Wait a minute.  Reba's boyfriend?
Didn't she just get married a few years ago?
What happened to him?


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 8, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Lots of people who are vaccinated would probably test positive. So what? The virus will probably make them sick for a few days, or maybe have no symptoms at all. But they won't die from it. The vaccine apparently works against the Delta variant also.
> 
> When it comes down to it, most of us are probably walking germ factories, with all kinds of nasty things in our bodies, being spread every time we sneeze or cough, or even talk. But we don't even know about them, because we've been vaccinated against the worst of the lot.
> 
> I wonder how many people on this forum are actually still not vaccinated. I have a feeling that we all, or nearly all, have been vaccinated, many forum members have left this topic because they know they are protected and are sick of discussing it, and some people are just keeping the argument going endlessly for reasons I cannot fathom.


Sunny, another important issue is that a vaccinated person who gets breakthrough covid is also a carrier and can infect others. And the viral load with carriers is much higher with the Delta virus than it was with C-19. 

Personally, I think it's important for people to remember that the vaccine isn't an immunization. There's nothing wrong with posting updates like this, especially since there's a forum dedicated to the topic.


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 8, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> My link stated that only 0.0001% of people *fully vaccinated* died. I never said it was zero, did I Becky? My post simply showed how extremely low the death of a vaccinated person was. What are you attempting to argue here?


Not trying to argue, In both of your posts, you quoted Sunny's comment that I commented on *"But they won't die from it"*

You posted the numbers and percent. Which is low, but not zero.


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 8, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Sunny, another important issue is that a vaccinated person who gets breakthrough covid is also a carrier and can infect others. And the viral load with carriers is much higher with the Delta virus than it was with C-19.
> 
> Personally, I think it's important for people to remember that the vaccine isn't an immunization. There's nothing wrong with posting updates like this, especially since there's a forum dedicated to the topic.


"There's nothing wrong with posting updates like this, especially since there's a forum dedicated to the topic."

Well apparently its wrong to post a _fact _regarding a piece of _misinformation_. 
*"But they won't die from it" *


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Not trying to argue, In both of your posts, you quoted Sunny's comment that I commented on *"But they won't die from it"*
> 
> You posted the numbers and percent. Which is low, but not zero.


My posts #12, 16 and 19 were all quoting _your _posts, I have not interacted with Sunny at all here.  I hit the reply button under _your _posts, and wrote my message.  You can talk to Sunny about what she said, it's not what I said. 

 I merely was conveying that the amount of vaccinated people who died from Covid was _extremely _low and that most of the dead or hospitalized victims of Covid were people were _not _vaccinated.


----------



## win231 (Aug 8, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Sunny, another important issue is that a vaccinated person who gets breakthrough covid is also a carrier and can infect others. And the viral load with carriers is much higher with the Delta virus than it was with C-19.
> 
> Personally, I think it's important for people to remember that the vaccine isn't an immunization. There's nothing wrong with posting updates like this, especially since there's a forum dedicated to the topic.


Sunny may have doctors in her family & doesn't like any information that shows they are anything less than miracle workers.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 8, 2021)

win231 said:


> Sunny may have doctors in her family & doesn't like any information that shows they are anything less than miracle workers.


We're all living proof that they're not.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 9, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Lots of people who are vaccinated would probably test positive. So what? The virus will probably make them sick for a few days, or maybe have no symptoms at all. But they won't die from it. The vaccine apparently works against the Delta variant also.
> 
> When it comes down to it, most of us are probably walking germ factories, with all kinds of nasty things in our bodies, being spread every time we sneeze or cough, or even talk. But we don't even know about them, because we've been vaccinated against the worst of the lot.
> 
> I wonder how many people on this forum are actually still not vaccinated. I have a feeling that we all, or nearly all, have been vaccinated, many forum members have left this topic because they know they are protected and are sick of discussing it, and some people are just keeping the argument going endlessly for reasons I cannot fathom.


We are all vaxxed in my family but wear our masks when out and when anyone comes into our homes.  We are staying close to home and really not visiting with each other.  We talk on the phone, email or they text me. They know I cannot text so they call or email me.


----------

